# It Officialy - we are Hyatt owners!!



## tahoeJoe (May 8, 2008)

Finally!!!!  

We closed last week after 4.5 months of escrow from heck!!!! We purchased a gold (1880pts) Hyatt High Sierra ski week for a good price. I think we will be happy with the Hyatt experience. 

Thanks to Kal, Carmel85, and all the TUGGERS for their great advice during this LONG process.   I'll see you all at the Hyatt. 

-TJ

PS - Our first stay as owners? - -  Highlands Inn this summer.


----------



## lprstn (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!  I am happy you made it through the process, it can take a very long time, when you just want to USE your vacation!


----------



## mesamirage (May 8, 2008)

CONGRATS!!  Welcome to Hyatt Vacations... :whoopie: 

We are also High Sierra owners (week #8) hope to see you up there sometime!


----------



## taffy19 (May 8, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> We closed last week after 4.5 months of escrow from heck!!!! We purchased a gold (1880pts) Hyatt High Sierra ski week for a good price. I think we will be happy with the Hyatt experience.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.     This resort is at the nicest spot at Lake Tahoe!  JMHO.  It's beautiful to see the lake in front of you and the snowcapped mountains of CA in the winter.  I also love the private little beach.  We used to stay here often before it became a Hyatt as we loved skiing.  I didn't even know there was a timeshare there until I read it here some time ago.  

Enjoy the Hyatt timeshares as I think they are the fairest system of all at nice places too and more are coming in the future.


----------



## Kal (May 11, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Finally!!!!
> 
> We closed last week after 4.5 months of escrow from heck!!!! We purchased a gold (1880pts) Hyatt High Sierra ski week for a good price. I think we will be happy with the Hyatt experience.
> 
> ...


 
Good going TJ!!  Now the first thing you need to do is get on some reservation lists for next year's travel.  When you plan ahead you'll be very pleased with the results.


----------



## asis (May 17, 2008)

Welcome to Hyatt


----------

